# Volunteer Work in Abu Dhabi



## nidaakram (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
My mother is looking for volunteer opportunities as she is at home all day and would like to spend her time doing community or social volunteer work.

She is a Pakistani middle aged woman with limited English speaking skills. She is looking for opportunities that involve tutoring in Arabic Quran or counseling young women, as well as volunteering her time to special needs individuals.

What kind of groups are there in Abu Dhabi where she can check for such opportunities?

Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

https://www.thenational.ae/uae/new-...uthorities-sheikh-mohammed-announces-1.721791

Its not that simple any more.


----------



## nidaakram (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks for your reply!

I am ok to go and register through Govt linked charities. However any suggestions of the kind of organisations to look for?


----------

